# GA Tech - Midtown muggings



## rampox (Dec 5, 2009)

What is going on? Why aren't they patrolling more in this area so close to campus with such activity near by? Students are the victims of these silly muggings and nothing is being done about it.

It just bothers me that students don't have the right to defend themselves because they obey the laws set upon them and others take advantage of that.


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

rampox said:


> ... Students are the victims of these silly muggings and nothing is being done about it.
> It just bothers me that students don't have the right to defend themselves because they obey the laws set upon them and others take advantage of that.


I know. I work at one of the libraries at Yale Univ. Downtown New Haven (pretty much Yale) is surrounded by some questionable areas.
We just lost our parking lot due to construction, so we have to park in a less than desirable section. Since then, two people quite because of being accosted on their way to their cars. Three others, including a supervisor is in the process of applying for their carry permits.
Andy


----------



## Sledzep01 (Oct 21, 2009)

von buck said:


> I know. I work at one of the libraries at Yale Univ. Downtown New Haven (pretty much Yale) is surrounded by some questionable areas.
> We just lost our parking lot due to construction, so we have to park in a less than desirable section. Since then, two people quite because of being accosted on their way to their cars. Three others, including a supervisor is in the process of applying for their carry permits.
> Andy


Well, I certainly hope nobody else gets attacked (here in GA or there in CT) but if it gets others out the door to go get their carry permit then that is a good thing.

Sled


----------



## rampox (Dec 5, 2009)

*Finally!!*

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/22082329/detail.html


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

rampox said:


> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/22082329/detail.html


thanks for that post. I really hope this legislation goes through. The law really does need clarification on the public gathering part. And it really gets me when people state they are concerned about "permit holders" carrying their guns into school zones, churchs, and other public stuff. When are 'they' going to get it....its not the permit holders you have to worry about? When is the last time you heard about a crime taking place and the person had their GFL?

I also just signed up as a member to georgiacarry as well. Its $16 a year to help support our gun rights. I think it will also be a great way to be informed of what is going on in the state as to gun rights as well.

"Georgiacarry.org is a citizens advocacy group working toward the reform of Georgia's poorly written, overly restrictive, ignored by the courts gun laws."


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

chris441 said:


> thanks for that post. I really hope this legislation goes through. The law really does need clarification on the public gathering part. And it really gets me when people state they are concerned about "permit holders" carrying their guns into school zones, churchs, and other public stuff. When are 'they' going to get it....its not the permit holders you have to worry about? When is the last time you heard about a crime taking place and the person had their GFL?
> 
> I also just signed up as a member to georgiacarry as well. Its $16 a year to help support our gun rights. I think it will also be a great way to be informed of what is going on in the state as to gun rights as well.
> 
> "Georgiacarry.org is a citizens advocacy group working toward the reform of Georgia's poorly written, overly restrictive, ignored by the courts gun laws."


while i agree with the last part of your post, many states have even more strict laws on carrying.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, here in Savannah, I get an email about another student in my school getting mugged just about every month or so. Its true... And there are two police stations close by!!!!


----------



## Coltcobra (Mar 18, 2010)

Sledzep01 said:


> Well, I certainly hope nobody else gets attacked (here in GA or there in CT) but if it gets others out the door to go get their carry permit then that is a good thing.
> 
> Sled


I just received mine 6 days ago,But still limited on were I can carry.


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is happening at most large colleges and universities all over the country. If more students were allowed to cc I believe the incidents would decrease.


----------

